# anyone know what i have here ??



## JKT (Sep 15, 2014)

*anyone know if this is a real Indian bicycle ??*

I bought this bike off craigslist with only one photo and saw the chain ring and figured it was a Indian. now I don't think it is... the head badge on this bike had the holes top and bottom not on the sides. it seems to have the og paint... some shade of green... looks like a Indian chain ring but the teeth seem more pointed and there is no groove around the edge. were there other manufactures that used a chain ring like this ?? what are your thoughts ?? thanks 






John


----------



## JKT (Sep 15, 2014)

*one more*


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

ask hoofharted or fordsnake if that's an Indian...


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are Roll Fast truss rods I belibe.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 15, 2014)

The sprocket looks Indian except compared to this one: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-crank-and-sprocket&highlight=indian+sprocket  the crank arm falls in between two of the arms.


----------



## JKT (Sep 15, 2014)

bikewhorder, I can turn the sprocket a little and if it was turned 180  the crank arm would be between the spokes... or arms...


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I'd say you have an Indian Sprocket at least then.


----------



## JKT (Sep 15, 2014)

how about this ??


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2014)

JKT said:


> how about this ?? View attachment 169109




fork looks same to me...


----------



## JKT (Sep 15, 2014)

here's another one


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 16, 2014)

*JOHN .. I responded to your off the line contact to me.  Thanks.

Your machine appears to be an Indian, built during the Westfield-Period (post 1922), not Hendee. 
That is a very-beautiful Indian / Westfield truss-fork.

Indian and Westfield are far from my area of research.  Hopefully, another kind soul will chime in.

Would take the shorter, relief-stamped Indian badge (as in the previous fotos) with diagonal screw holes.*

This pretty-much sums-up the extent of my knowledge regarding Indian / Westfield.

................  patric


*Foto Credit ... rlhender .. CABE member ....*







=========================
=========================


----------



## JKT (Sep 16, 2014)

thank you patric for taking the time to share your thoughts !! hopefully maybe fordsnake will ad his thoughts as well !!! thanks everyone !!! John


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 17, 2014)

Your bike is definitely a Westfield. Westfield built both the Hendee Indian and Indian starting in 1915. The vertical head badge holes and the rear straight bar fender bridge are common on the Hendee Indians bikes pre 1917. However your fork and the non 'clam' bottom bracket dates your bike around the mid or late twenties. The small opening between the bottom and the top tube appears not to have offered a tank? The teal colored paint if its original, could be a faded "Sagamore, which was a blue painted Indian with gold transfers and pinstripes? 

Here are two WESTFIELD frames very similar...the top frame is an Pope Tribune...the bottom an Indian Motocycle.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 18, 2014)

*ed-u- ma- ga- tion*

Thanks once again for this very valuable information...as for me i have tackled with the pope frame differences now i almost know somein'....just a rumor.......


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like the same fork to me.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-tan...594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c5c6f282


----------



## JKT (Sep 18, 2014)

yes bikewhorder, that does look like the same fork !!


----------



## JKT (Sep 18, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Your bike is definitely a Westfield. Westfield built both the Hendee Indian and Indian starting in 1915. The vertical head badge holes and the rear straight bar fender bridge are common on the Hendee Indians bikes pre 1917. However your fork and the non 'clam' bottom bracket dates your bike around the mid or late twenties. The small opening between the bottom and the top tube appears not to have offered a tank? The teal colored paint if its original, could be a faded "Sagamore, which was a blue painted Indian with gold transfers and pinstripes?
> 
> Here are two WESTFIELD frames very similar...the top frame is an Pope Tribune...the bottom an Indian Motocycle.




thank you fordsnake for your input !! its very much appreciated !! but I'm still puzzled as to what I really have. the head badge holes don't add up to me. the pin stripes are black on this bike but maybe it was repainted a very long time ago... are your thoughts Indian or not ?? do you think this is a Indian chain ring even though it doesn't have the groove around it and the teeth are shaped a little different ???  thanks, John


----------

